# The danger of taking pain killers



## marga88

Many of our Americans now a days are engage in using pain killers to extend their working time especially for those who are working 12 hours a day. Users of Pain killers could be addicted if they continue using it. One of my friend's friend actually ordered one month supply of ritalin sr for personal consumption. The effect of this pill could be fatal if abused. Why are they resulting to this kind of remedy to endure the demand of pressure on their works? What are your experiences and opinion about this kind of issues?


----------



## sailorgirl

I don't take pain killers to extend my work day. Thank god for that.

I do have problems with headaches, and have tried almost every pain killer they make. Every thing from over the counter advil up to the really powerful drugs like morphine given in the hospitals.

The anti-inflammatory work the best for me. Toradol works the best for me, but I have to be really, really about ready to die from the pain to be given it. And I don't blame the doctors for being careful with it since it is a very strong drug. 

As for the opioid drugs like hydrocodone, vicodin, oxycodone, and even percocet--none of those really work well for me. I'd rather take a couple of jelly beans than those. Sadly many doctors I've seen in the past--that is what they want to give me and they always give the the "Be careful this can become an addiction..." speech. But I don't see the point in taking them sense they don't help the pain. So I've never worried about being addicted to them.


----------



## nevergivingup

I hate painkillers.. My husband is an addict... His overdose was the scariest thing I've ever seen... Doctors told me that IF he woke up, he would most likely have brain damage, ... a week later he woke up and so far (about a year later) the only problem is his memory.. it's very spotty.. but even almost dying didn't make him stop.

We've been through hell and back with this issue, at one point he spent $200 in one day for them, but couldn't understand why we couldn't pay bills... But man was he good at making everyone feel sorry for him.. he fooled his mother very well to get money, until I told her, and then he thought I was the worst person in the world, and I was making a big deal out of nothing... and it was only a problem because I was making it one...

Ugh. The very thought of Painkillers makes my blood boil.


----------



## Mommybean

Just to clarify, Ritalin is NOT a pain killer, it is a prescription med used to treat the symptoms of ADD/ADHD. It is abused because in those people who do NOT require it to treat ADD/ADHD, it acts as a stimulant. It is frequently abused for the reasons the original poster indicated, but it is not classified as a pain killer. 
There is a HUGE problem with prescription drug abuse, and it is really hitting rural areas hard. Not only can the effects of the addiction be fatal, but addicts will usually stop at nothing to get the drugs they need, and often the elderly are targeted for home invasion type robberies.


----------



## newmom2009

Well, my husband has been doing percocet in powder form for at least a few months now, and is lying about it to me. He says he only does it a couple times a week and only at work and only if his back hurts. I have found little packets of white powder in his coat pockets and in his work bag on multiple occasions! He denies it and wont talk about it. I know he's doing it at home too and it scares me! I dont want our baby to find it and try to eat it! Its not the kind of home life I want for myself or my son, but he wont talk to me about it and says its not a big deal, lots of people do it and Im to close minded and get off his back and quit looking down on him, etc. etc. 
Im considering a divorce but I dont really want too, but I dont know what else to do!!! any suggestions??


----------



## 76Trombones

Ritalin is speed isn't it? As far as I am aware, if you give speed to people with ADHD it has the opposite effect as with non-adhd people - it calms them down. That was the reason behind the ritalin thing, I'm pretty sure.

A lot of people I know started off on ritalin as children with ADHD and later progressed to straight up speed as adults. So I can see why it would be so addictive if not used as intended.


----------



## azmo

Eating painkillers, you will need more and then you can't stop. Better without. You will do much better than the users, in the long run.


----------



## LadyOfTheHouse

does your husband have a legitimate, physician-diagnosed issue that would warrant the use of low-schedule painkillers long-term?

no?

if he has chronic pain issues that warrant treatment, he needs to GET TREATMENT. if a doctor prescribes painkillers, so be it, as long as he doesn't abuse them--docs are leery of prescribing high-test stuff like percocet long-term, because they do induce tolerance even when used legitimately.

powder form makes me nervous. even if H feels he needs painkillers--presumably his job is physical and contributes to the back pain?--and even if he's buying the pills under the table from a friend to avoid doc's fees, powder form suggests a level of tolerance that implies he's been using for a WHILE.

let's assume this habit is not recreational. let's assume he's in big-time pain and can't get a legit scrip. TALK TO HIM. be empathetic: "baby, i can tell when you're in pain, and it worries me to see how much of this stuff you're using. i'm finding these packets all over the place, worried baby will eat them, blah blah..."

tell him you hate to see him suffering, but INSIST that he see a doctor to get his pain issues dealt with long-term. without getting accusatory, let him know you're worried: if he gets caught buying, he's putting the whole family in jeopardy. if he's buying under the table, he's buying at a 400% mark-up over pharmacy cost. it would be cheaper to get a proper scrip.

maybe he's hiding his use because he doesn't want to appear weak. maybe his back really does hurt so badly that he can't do his job w/out. maybe he feels he's protecting you by not telling you, and justifying his use to himself by thinking that the family needs him to be the $ provider, etc.

be kind. but make sure he gets help.


----------

